# We need a coop!



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

Our 2 girls have been living in close quarters and we would like to buy or have built a 4x4 or 4x3 coop. I have exhausted myself looking online and debating and over thinking. Ahhhh! Help. We don't want to spend a fortune on one, but. Also want good quality. Why are they so expensive? Does anyone know where we can get a reasonably priced one? We live in the Dallas area.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you only ever going to have just two hens? There's been a good deal on coops on CL lately. $299 for a 4-5 hen coop. I've seen the ad in Austin and Houston. Check Dallas CL. I don't look up there a lot. But I will see.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/grd/3932120243.html

This is a good deal if you have the money. Really good deal, actually.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

We have a chicken coop for sale 4-6 chickens can fit in there it cost 600 dollars we live in Canada alberta
[ATT


----------



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

We will eventually have 4 hens. Saw that one on CL. Didn't know about the quality or if it being metal would be too hot in the Texas summers...


----------



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

calliedc said:


> We have a chicken coop for sale 4-6 chickens can fit in there it cost 600 dollars we live in Canada alberta
> [ATT


I think Canada may be a little too far For shipping but that looks like a great coop! Thanks!


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

lisalynn1982 said:


> We will eventually have 4 hens. Saw that one on CL. Didn't know about the quality or if it being metal would be too hot in the Texas summers...


Metal actually works two ways. During summer heat, you can lay a soaker hose on the roof and cool it down quickly. If I was in the market I would go look. As long as its make of good wire, I think it would do well. Saw another small chicken tractor for $50 located in north Richland hills.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

lisalynn1982 said:


> Our 2 girls have been living in close quarters and we would like to buy or have built a 4x4 or 4x3 coop. I have exhausted myself looking online and debating and over thinking. Ahhhh! Help. We don't want to spend a fortune on one, but. Also want good quality. Why are they so expensive? Does anyone know where we can get a reasonably priced one? We live in the Dallas area.


$200 bucks: http://www.lowes.com/pd_187365-50741-BMS2500_0__?productId=3651840&Ntt=storage+shed

Big wide doors for cleaning, collecting eggs. Cut out a few vents and/or windows add a chicken door, you are in business


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Why not just build one? I built one big enough to hold 20 standard breeds in 10 days with $205 in materials. Hint: I have no prior construction experience and used minimal equipment/tools..._anyone_ can do this!

It's not difficult and doesn't have to be a cutesy little cottage of a coop...function is way better than form when it comes to chickens.

These little boxes I see advertised I always call "death boxes"...they are too small for avian life and have no ventilation and the run is too tiny for avian life and not sturdy enough for good predator protection...the chickens are cramped and like fish in a barrel. They cannot socialize well because they are living in too small of quarters.

There really are no small coops I see being advertised that I would ever put a chicken in for long term living.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I've made a few tractors out of metal pipe and welded wire. I put a tarp on top that can be removed to use without it. I made a big one just playing around with some extra pipe I had laying around and people saw it and wanted smaller ones so I made a couple. I sold the small ones for $400 ea. They were approx 5' wide X 8' long X 46" high and came with the auto nipple waterer. It's a drive from here to Dallas but they fit in a full size bed. 
Not sure if its the kind of thing you are looking for but thought I'd offer.

Ken


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I love your tractors LW. One day.


----------



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie here and to chickens, but...

My husband and i went through the same thing, searching and over thinking, trying to find a coop we could afford that was worth the money, too. I finally went to FarmNYard.com and ordered one there. The only drawback is that they make each one to order so it can take a while to ship. Mine just shipped and I can't WAIT to get it. They sell basic coops then you can add on special features if you want, none of which are essential so if you're looking for something basic that might be the way to go. That is, if you don't mind putting together a pre-fab coop. I think they have a YouTube video too. (I don't go on YouTube too much so I didn't check). 

I hope CL has something, though, since that might be the best deal in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I used a big ol' dog kennel and covered the sides and made a roof with chicken wire, as to prevent giant holes that could let predators get in. I let them free range every day.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Get a shed and turn it into a coop that's what I have done at least then you no you have the space to add on.Jack


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Look at pallet ones. Cheap, and functional. Also, I have tractors I made for babies we breed like the one LW has, but, mad out of PVC. They have to be staked down, like with old tent stakes, but a good temp solution.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This is 8x10 but one could do a scaled down version for less than half the price and time. Extremely easy and fun build.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> This is 8x10 but one could do a scaled down version for less than half the price and time. Extremely easy and fun build.


Looks light enough to move around, but heavy enough to not have to stake down.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It can be moved with the truck quite easily...we've moved it 4 times but will likely leave it put where it is now, but you are correct...it doesn't need staking down. We had a derecho storm come through last year that tore trees up at the roots and laid many down on our property, but this coop's tarp didn't even flap! 

It has withstood some extremely high winds and heavy storms and it simply doesn't show any effect. I'm quite impressed with it.


----------

